# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام >  الانضبـاط .. أساس التحكم في النفس

## بنت مثقفة

الانضبـاط ..
أساس التحكم في النفس
"متى تفتح عقل الإنسان بفكرة جديدة فلن يعود أبدًا إلى آفاقه الأصلية".
أوليفييه وينديل هولمس
يعتبر دكتور سيونج يوانج باركر رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة كيونو، ومؤسس شركة طيران أسيانا واحدًا من أكثر الأشخاص الناجحين في كوريا، وقد بدأ والده الطريق؛ كسائق لإحدى سيارات الأجرة، وقرَّر أن يتوسَّع فقام بشراء السيارة التي يعمل عليها، ثم قام بشراء سيارة أخرى. وعندما بدأ في تنفيذ أحلامه لتوسّعات أكبر، وبناء ثروة ضخمة، قامت الحكومة بمصادرة كل ما يملكه، وكان ذلك أثناء الحرب الكورية، ثُمَّ توفّي الرجل بعد ذلك بفترة قصيرة، ورأى دكتور باركر ما حدث لوالده فقرَّر أن يشتري سيَّارة، ويقوم هو نفسه بالعمل عليها كسائق.


ثم قام بشراء سيَّارة ثانية، وخصَّصها لأحد أفراد العائلة للعمل عليها، وظلَّ على هذا المِنْوَال في استِثْمار أرباحه إلى أن كوَّن إمبراطورية اقتصادية، ثُمَّ قرَّر أن يبدأ في مغامرة جديدة فاشترى سيارة أتوبيس حتى يمكنه مساعدة عدد أكبر من الناس بطريقة أسرع، وازدهر عمله حتى قام ببناء إمبراطورية أخرى من خلال قافلة الأتوبيسات التي يَمْلكها، وظلَّ ينتقل ويتقدَّمُ مِنْ نَجاح إلى نجاحٍ أكبر؛ حتى توسَّع بِدُخوله إلى مجال الطيران، وكوَّن شركة أسيانا إير لينز، وتكبَّد في البداية خسائِرَ ضَخْمةً، ونصحه النَّاس بأن يتركَ هذا المجال؛ خشية أن يَخْسَرَ كُلَّ شيء، ولكنَّهُ تَجاهَلَ هذه النَّصائح واستمرَّ في مشروعه، وبعد عقباتٍ وَنكساتٍ كثيرةٍ، وخسارات ماليَّة ضخْمة، حَوّل الوضع، وأصبحت شركة أسيانا من الشركات الرابحة التي تدر عائدًا يتعدَّى الـ 20 مليون دولار سنويًّا. وفي مقابلة مع محطة الأخبار التليفزيونية الشهيرة "سي إن إن" سُئِلَ باركر عن سِرّ نجاحه فكان رده "الأمانة والانضباط، فقد عودت نفسي على الانضباط لأحصل على ما أريد، وأن أخصّص وقتًا للعمل، ووقتًا للعائِلة، ووقتًا لصِحَّتِي، وأنا أستمتع جدًّا بعملي، وأهدف في كل ما أفعله إلى الامتياز".

هذا مثالٌ لرجل بدأ من لا شيء، وأصبح من كبار الأثرياء؛ بسبب تكريس حياته للوصول إلى أهدافه، وأيضًا بسبب أمانته وانضباطه.
حدث مرَّةً أن طلب أحد الأشخاص مساعدتي حتَّى يتمكن من إنقاص وزنه، وقال إن حياته أصبحت غاية في الارتباك بعدما زاد وزنه إلى تلك الدرجة، وقد جَرّب كل الطرق المطروحة للتخسيس ولكن بدون فائدة، وعندما سألته عما يحتاجه للوصول إلى الوزن المثالي كان رده "أنا لا أعرف وهذا هو السبب لأني موجود هنا الآن"، فسألته: "إذا كان جسمك رشيقًا فما الذي تفعله حتَّى تحافظ على هذه الرشاقة؟"، فقال: "في هذه الحالة كنت أمارس التمارين الرياضية ثلاثَ مرَّات أسبوعيًّا على الأقلّ، بالإضافة إلى تناول الطعام الصحي، ومصاحبة الأشخاص الأصحَّاء؛ وربما كنت ألتقي مع الأشخاص ذوي اللياقة العالية؛ حتى أقوم بعمل ما يقومون به"، وكان السؤال الطبيعي من ناحيتي هو "ولماذا لا تقوم بعمل ذلك؟"، ولكنَّه لم يقم بالرد، هذا الرَّجُل عنده خطة استراتيجية ممتازة لتقليل وزنه، وفي إمكانه أن يكون رشيقًا، ويكون شعوره بالتالي أفضل مما كان عليه، وتكون حياته أسعد؛ ولكنه لم ينفذ هذه الخطة، ولذلك حضر عندي حتى أوجهه إلى خطة سحرية!!

وإذا قمنا بتحليل موقف هذا الشخص، نجد أنه لم تكن تنقصه أي إمكانيات، فلم يكن المال عقبة في تحقيق حلمه؛ بدليل أنه أنْفَقَ الكثير على الأدوية، والطرق المطروحة في السوق في ذلك الوقت، بالإضافة إلى أنه كان لديه الوقت الكافي لتنفيذ خطته، فما الذي كان ينقصه بالتحديد؟ الرد على ذلك هو أنَّه لم يكن لديه الانضباط، الذي يجعله يتصرَّفُ التصرُّف السليم لتحقيق هدفه؛ لذلك كان تركيزي في خُطْوَات علاجِه على الانضباط، وساعدته على تنفيذ خطته الاستراتيجية وتحقيقها في خطوات صغيرة، اعتمدت أساسًا على الاستمرارية في التنفيذ والانضباط، وساعدتُه على تنميه صورته الذاتية الإيجابية، مما أوصله في النهاية إلى تحقيق هدفه، وقد نجح في إنقاص وزنه بأكثر من 80 رطلاً، ويمارس التمارين الرياضية بانتظام مرتين على الأقل في الأسبوع، وأصبحت حياته أكثر سعادة عما كانت عليه.

في إحدى محاضراتي عن سيادة الذات، قلت للمشتركين: إنهم كانوا منضبطين طوال حياتهم، فسألني البعض باندهاش: "وكيف توصَّلت إلى ذلك؟!"، فسألت أحدهم: "هل أنت مدخن؟"، قال: "نعم"، فسألته: "منذ متى؟ وكم سيجارة تدخنها في اليوم؟، فقال: "أدخن منذ عشر سنوات، وأستهلك علبة في اليوم"، فقلت: "ألم أقل لك إنك منضبط، فإنك تدخن علبة سجائر يوميًّا بانتظام لمدة عشر سنوات"، ثم سألت شخصًا آخر: "هل تشاهد التليفزيون بانتظام؟"، فقال: "نعم كل يوم تقريبًا"، فسألته: "منذ متى وأنت تداوم على ذلك؟"، فقال: "من حوالي 12 سنة"، نستخلص من ذلك أنَّه شخص منضبط لمشاهدة التليفزيون.

هذانِ المثالان يوضّحان مدى الالتزام، فالأوَّل ملتزم بأن يقضي على نفسه، والثاني ملتزم بأن يُضَيّع وقته!! فنَحْنُ دائمًا منْضَبِطُون؛ ولكنَّ الكثيرين يَستخدمون الانضباط في تكوين عادات سلبيَّة مثل: التدخين؛ والأكل بشراهة؛ وإدمان الخمور والمخدرات، ومشاهدة التليفزيون بكثرة، وعدم ممارسة الرياضة؛ بينما نجدُ الأشخاص الناجحين يستعملون قوة الانضباط الشخصي في تحسين مستوى حياتِهم؛ ليعيشوا حياةً أسعد؛ ولتحسين دخولهم، والارتفاع بمستوى صحتهم، والحياة بطريقة متكاملة، فبدونِ الانْضِبَاط لن يكون لَدَيْنَا أيُّ طاقة لتحقيق أي هدف.


وبالانضباط الذَّاتِيّ سيمكنك المداومة على التمرينات الرياضية، والمحافظة بالتالي على اللياقة البدنيَّة، وستتحكَّم في عواطفك تحت أي ظروف، وبالانضباط يمكنك الاستيقاظ مُبَكّرًا، والابتعاد عن العادات السيئة؛ كالتدخين؛ أو شرب الخمر؛ أو الشراهة في الأكل؛ حتى لو كانت تلك العادات السيئة تتملك منك منذ زمنٍ طويل، وسيساعدك الانضباط الذاتي على تغيير البرمجة التي تحدّ من تصرفاتك إلى البرمجة الإيجابية، التي تساعدك على توجيه طاقاتك تجاه النجاح، هذه هي قوة الانضباط الذاتي.

من السهل طبعًا أن تقوم بإضاعة الوقت في الأشياء غير المجدية، أو ألا تقوم بعمل أي شيء بالمرة، ورُبَّما يكون من الأسهل على الشخص أن يداوم على التدخين بدلاً من الانتظام في التمارين الرياضية، فالعادات السيئة تعطيك المتعة؛ ولكن لمدى قصير؛ بينما هي نفسها التي تعطيك الألم والمعاناة على المدى الطويل.

في إحدى المرَّات قابلت سيدة في العشرينات من عمرها في أحد النوادي الرياضية، وكانت في لياقة بدنية ممتازة، وكانتْ عندما تقوم بتأدية التمارين الرياضية تؤديها بجدية، وكأن ذلك هو أهم شيء في حياتها، فسألتها عن الوقت الذي يلزمنا حتى نكون في لياقة بدنية عالية؛ كتلك التي هي عليها؟، فردَّت بابتسامة وقالت: "لتكون على مثل هذا المستوى من اللياقة، وحتى تحافظ على ذلك يلزمك العمر كله"، وأضافتْ: إنَّها عندما كانت تبلغ من العمر ست سنوات كانت مجالاً لسخرية زميلاتها في المدرسة؛ حيث إنها كانت بدينة جدًّا، ثم قررت أن تضع حدًّا لهذا الألم الذي كانت تشعر به، ومنذ تلك اللحظة داومت على مزاولة التمرينات الرياضية لمدة ساعة يوميًّا على الأقل، وأنهت حديثَها معي بأن قالت: "أنا عندي جسم واحد، وحياة واحدة، أعيشها فإذا لم أهتمَّ بنفسي فمن الذي سيهتم بي".

هذه السيدة الشابَّة اكتشفتْ أسرارَ النَّجاح، وبسبب اجتهادِها وتكريس وقْتِها للتَّمرينات الرياضيَّة، وبسبب انضباطِها الذَّاتِيّ كانت تتمتَّع بذلك الجسم الرشيق، والحياة الصحيَّة السليمة، وجعلتِ العادات الحسنة جزءًا من حياتِها بدلاً من العادات السيئة.
هل تعرف أحدًا من الأشخاص قرَّر أن يُمارس التمرينات الرياضية، واشترك فعلاً في النوادي المتخَصّصة في ذلك، ثم ذهب مرَّة أو مرَّتين، ثم توقف عن مداومة الذهاب إلى النوادي؟

هل تعرف بعض الأشخاص الذين أبدَوْا رغبة في تعلم إحدى اللغات الجديدة، وقاموا بتسجيل أنفسهم، ودفع الرسوم المطلوبة للدَّورة الدراسية، وقاموا بشراء الكتب، وانتظموا في الحضور في الأسابيع الأولى، ثم بدؤُوا في التسيُّب، وعدم الالتزام، والكسل عن الحضور بانتظام، وأخيرًا قاموا بترك الدراسة بأكملها؟ كم منَّا قام بشراء الكتب التي لم يقْرَأْها ولو مرة؟ كم منا قام بشراء شرائط تسجيلية ولم يقم بسماعها على الإطلاق؟

شيء جميل أن يكون عندك الرغبة في النجاح وتحسين حياتك، وأيضًا من الواجب أن تتصرف وتلتزم وتكون مرنًا، ولكن إذا لم يكن عندك الانضباط أن تقوم بالمداومة على ذلك يوميًّا، وبنفس الحماس، فإنك قطعًا ستفشل. ففي رياضة الكاراتيه مثلاً قابلت كثيرًا من الأشخاص الذين يقومون بتسجيل أنفسهم بهدف الانتظام في التدريب؛ للوصول إلى درجة عالية من الصحة، وبلوغ القدرة على حماية أنفسهم، فيبدؤون في التدريبات، ويتعلمون الخطوات والحركات الأولية البسيطة، ثم يتركون الدورة التدريبية كلها، والقليلون منهم فقط هم الذين يكملون المشوار، ويحصلون على الحزام الأسود، والسبب في ذلك الانضباط الذاتي من عدمه.

وقال جورج برنارد شو: "اهتمّ بأن تحصل على ما تحبه، وإلا ستكون مجبرًا على أن تحب ما تحصل عليه".
لو بحثْتَ في القاموس عن كلمة الانضباط الذاتي، فستجد أنها تعني التحكم في الذات، فالانضباط الذاتي هو الصفة الوحيدة التي تجعل الشخص العادي يقوم بعمل أشياء فوق العادة، وهو الاستمرار في التصرف، وهو القوة التي تصل بك إلى حياة أفضل. قال دكتور روبرت شولر: "لا تجعل أبدًا أي مشكلة تصبح عذرًا، كن منضبطًا لكي تحل المشكلة".

كنت في مرَّة أقوم بإلقاء محاضرة عن البرمجة اللغوية العصبية في هاواي، وأثناء إقامتي هناك كنت أزاول رياضة الجري في الصباح، ولفت نظري أنَّ إحدى السيدات كانت تقوم بالتمرين على الجري، وهي تدفع أمامها عربةً صغيرة خاصَّة بالأطفال، فكونها أمًّا ترعى طفلاً صغيرًا لم يمنعها ذلك من ممارسة الرياضة. شامل صور صور العام الجديد 2017 اغلفة فيس بوك happy new year 2017 صور متحركة لراس السنة 2017 صور كرسماس 2017 صور انستقرام تهنئة براس السنة 2017 عروض الالعاب النارية في احتفالات راس السنة 2017 صور برج خليفة في ليلة راس السنة 2017 كفرات فيس بوك لراس السنة 2017 صور افكار زينة راس السنة 2017 رمزيات الكريسماس 2017 خلفيات الكريسماس 2017 صور رومانسية لراس السنة 2017 صور تويتر لراس السنة 2017 صور هدايا حب لراس السنة 2017 كروت معايدة للسنة الجديدة 2017 بطاقات تهنئة راس السنة الميلادية 2017 خلفيات اطفال راس السنة 2017 غلافات فيس بوك للكريسماس 2017 صور كاريكاتير راس السنة 2017 صور التقويم الميلادي لسنة 2017 صور عيد الكرسمس 2017 صور راس السنة للفيس بوك 2017 صور مضحكة عن الكريسماس خلفيات هابي نيو يير 2017 صور هابي نيو يير صور شجرة الكريسماس 2017 اجمل صور هابي نيو يير 2017 صور فيس بوك للسنة الجديدة 2017 احتفالات راس السنة في دبي 2017 صور عيد راس السنه 2017 كاريكاتيرات مضحكة عن السنة الجديدة 2017 صور احتفالات راس السنة 2017 صور كل عام وانتم بخير صور سنة 2017 صور بابا نويل 2017 اغلفة فيس بوك السنة الميلادية 2017 صور 2017.

عندما كان الأمريكيّ رون سكانلان طفلاً صغيرًا كان مولعًا بالرياضة، وفي عام 1956 أصيب في حادث سيارة، وقام الأطبَّاء بإنقاذ حياته بمعجزة؛ ولكنه أصيب بالشلل التام من الوسط حتى قدميه، وكان في البداية يكرَهُ كرسي المعوَّقين الذي يجلس عليه، وظلَّ يلعن حظَّه السيّئَ، واستمرَّ على هذه الحالة؛ ولكنَّه توقَّف عن هذا الإحساس بعد فترة، وقال في نفسه: "لو أنَّ هذا هو الوضع الذي سأبقَى عليه بقية عمري، فمن المفروض أن أتمتع بحياتي على ما هي عليه لأقصى درجة ممكنة"، ثُمَّ حاول الاشتراك في عِدَّة نوادٍ لِمُمارسة رياضة الكاراتيه؛ ولكنَّه رُفِضَ بسبب حالته الجسمانية، وأخيرًا وافق بيل ليسلي مدرب "الكونغ فو" على أن يقوم بتدريبه، وكان رون دائمًا أوَّل من يحضر إلى التدريب، وآخر من يغادر الصالة، وداوم على التدريبات وتقدم في هذه اللعبة؛ حتى حصل على الحزام الأسود، وكان قويًّا جدًّا، ويستعمل يديه والكرسي الخاص به لِهزيمة أي منافس، وعِندما بلغ عمره 37 سنة، وصل لأعلى المستويات وأصبح هو نفسه معلِّمًا، وعنده مدرسته الخاصة لتعليم الكونغ فو التي تستوعب حوالي 200 شخصٍ، وفي مقابلة تليفزيونيَّة سئل رون عن الطريقة التي استطاع بها أن يتغلب على نقطة الضعف عنده، فقال: "عندما يكون عندك هدف، وتركز كل طاقتك من أجل بلوغ هذا الهدف، وتضع كل إمكانياتك موضع التنفيذ، وتكون مُنضبطًا، فلا بد أن تنجح وتحقق هذا الهدف".

قال الكاتب الأمريكي جيم رون: "إذا كان هناك عامل ضروريٌّ للسعي الناجح في سبيل السعادة والرخاء، فهذا العامل هو الانضباط الذاتي، فهو الذي يحتوي على مفاتيح أحلامك، وهو الجسر الذي يربِطُ بين أفكارك وإنجازاتك، وهو أساس كل نجاح، وعدم وجوده يقودك إلى الفشل". وقال هانيبال: "إذا لم نجد طريق النجاح فعلينا أن نبتكره".

فالانضباط الذاتي هو المفتاح الذي بواسطته ستصل إلى طريق النجاح، وهو الذي يساعدك على تغيير العادات والأفكار السلبية، وتَنْمِية الأفعال والأفكار الإيجابية؛ لتحل محلها. والانضباط الذاتي هو الذي سيجعلُك دائمًا متحمّسًا من بداية الطريق إلى نهايته، فابتداءً من اليوم ابدأْ في بِناء عَضَلاتِ انْضِباطِكَ الذَّاتِي؛ لأنها هي العضلات الوحيدة التي من الممكن أن تساعدك على أن تتصرف باستمرار، وتضمن لك أعلى مستوى من النجاح، وابتداءً من اليوم اجعل الانضباط الذاتي هو إحدى عاداتك، واسمح لنفسك أن تصبح قويًّا، وحرّر نفسك من أي عادات سلبية، وداوم على المثابرة في الانضباط الذاتي الإيجابي.
وقد قال المليونير تشارلز جيفينس: "المثابرة تقضي على المقاومة".

والآن إليك هذه الوصفة للوصول إلى الانضباط:
1 – دوّن عشرة أشياء تريد أن تقوم بعملها؛ ولكنك لا تداوم على ذلك.
2 – قم بترتيبهم حسب الأولوية.
3 – قم بقراءة هذه الأشياء بصوت مرتفع مع إضافة عبارة: "أنا أستطيع"، فمثلاً إذا كان في أول القائمة: "أنظم مكتبي يوميًّا"، اقرأها على أنها: "أنا أستطيع أن أنظم مكتبي يوميًّا"، أو إذا كان في أول القائمة: "أقوم بعمل تمارين رياضية يوميًّا"، اقرأها على أنها: "أنا أستطيع عمل تمارين رياضية يوميًّا".
4 – الآن أغمض عينيك وتخيل نفسك وأنت تحقق هدفك، ثم افتح عينيك.
5 – قم بعمل الواجبات المفروضة عليك الآن، ولا تقم بعمل أي شيء آخر حتى تؤدي هذه الواجبات، قم بعمل ذلك الآن.
6 – عندما تحدد أي موعد يجب عليك الالتزام بهذا الوقت، ولا تتأخر حتى ولو لدقيقة واحدة.

ابدأ بالتدريج في بناء عضلة الانضباط الذاتي، وستجد نفسك مُتَّجهًا لحياة مليئة بالسعادة والصحة والنجاح، وقد قال أحد المعلمين: "إذا أردت أن تكون طبيبًا فقم بدراسة الطب، وإذا أردت أن تكون مهندسًا فقم بدراسة الهندسة، وإذا أردت أن تكون ناجحًا فقم بدراسة النجاح".
النجاح بين يديك، أنت تملك القوة لكي تكون، أو تعمل، أو تمتلك كل ما تتمناه.
انظر للماضي على أنه كنزٌ من الخبرات، استعملها بحكمة، وانظر إلى المستقبل على أنه الأمل في السعادة حيثُ إنَّ "ما الأمس إلا حلم، وما الغد إلا رؤية؛ ولكنَّ اليوم الذي تعيشه كما يجب يجعل الأمس حلمًا من السعادة، والغد رؤية من الأمل".

وتذكَّر دائمًا:
عِش كل لحظة كأنها آخر لحظة في حياتكَ، عِش بالإيمان، عِش بالأمل، عِش بالحب، عِش بالكفاح، وقدر قيمة الحياة. 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

البقاء لذاتي المؤمنة 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
معلومات عن شركات الاثاث لنقل الاسر و... 
بغيت اعرف معلومه عن عابلة آل علي الكرام . 
ما هي شد البطن؟ 
اعطوني نصيحتكم بنات 
العذاب بعد عمليه تحويل المسار المصغر افيدوني 
في الكويت 200 مليون دينار وَفْرٌ بـ«العلاج... 
برنامج صيدلية مجانى وكامل 
تحذير من شركة تمريض منزلي

----------

